# The Brexit Dividend - and so it begins



## Tommy Tainant

British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote

*
Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.

Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
*
Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.


Excellent, now they can help pay for Merkel's million Muslims.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Fears Brexit could spell disaster for smokies, bridies and Dundee cake - The Courier

Protected status under threat.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.



It was in Germany for a while, years ago. Then it closed down, now it's back again. Nothing to do with Brexit.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Fears Brexit could spell disaster for smokies, bridies and Dundee cake - The Courier
> 
> Protected status under threat.








 So they dont actualloy have protected status then, but you are doing yiur usual LYING to make it seems as if they have. From your link " The producers of Dundee Cake and Forfar Bridies have applied for EU safeguards to outlaw the sale of inauthentic wares."     Just another Scots racist rag that is out to abuse the English peddled by a Welsh racist POS who gets his jollies from looking at obscene pictures of men pretending to be little boys


----------



## montelatici

_It was in Germany for a while, years ago. Then it closed down, now it's back again. Nothing to do with Brexit._

It has everything to do with Brexit liar.

You have to love the way the Brexit supporters resort to flat out lying, even when the CEO of the a company states that they are leaving because of  Brexit. LOL 

*"Lush cosmetics moves to Germany because of Brexit*

Mark Constantine, founder and chief executive of the cosmetics chain, confirmed the move to Bournemouth Daily Echo.

Lush employs some 1,400 people in Poole, and around a third of those do not have British citizenship.

Constantine said the referendum result had signalled to staff from overseas that they’re ‘not welcome and not wanted in Poole’, where 58% of people voted to leave the EU. "



*Read more: **http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/10/lush-cosmetics-moves-to-germany-because-of-brexit-5998494/#ixzz4E7FsRML9*


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> _It was in Germany for a while, years ago. Then it closed down, now it's back again. Nothing to do with Brexit._
> 
> It has everything to do with Brexit liar.
> 
> You have to love the way the Brexit supporters resort to flat out lying, even when the CEO of the a company states that they are leaving because of  Brexit. LOL
> 
> *"Lush cosmetics moves to Germany because of Brexit*
> 
> Mark Constantine, founder and chief executive of the cosmetics chain, confirmed the move to Bournemouth Daily Echo.
> 
> Lush employs some 1,400 people in Poole, and around a third of those do not have British citizenship.
> 
> Constantine said the referendum result had signalled to staff from overseas that they’re ‘not welcome and not wanted in Poole’, where 58% of people voted to leave the EU. "
> 
> 
> 
> *Read more: **http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/10/lush-cosmetics-moves-to-germany-because-of-brexit-5998494/#ixzz4E7FsRML9*



I'm the liar? Given I've walked  past the place, and smelled it, every day for well over a year now? Long before the referendum.

Anyone can read newspapers.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> _It was in Germany for a while, years ago. Then it closed down, now it's back again. Nothing to do with Brexit._
> 
> It has everything to do with Brexit liar.
> 
> You have to love the way the Brexit supporters resort to flat out lying, even when the CEO of the a company states that they are leaving because of  Brexit. LOL
> 
> *"Lush cosmetics moves to Germany because of Brexit*
> 
> Mark Constantine, founder and chief executive of the cosmetics chain, confirmed the move to Bournemouth Daily Echo.
> 
> Lush employs some 1,400 people in Poole, and around a third of those do not have British citizenship.
> 
> Constantine said the referendum result had signalled to staff from overseas that they’re ‘not welcome and not wanted in Poole’, where 58% of people voted to leave the EU. "
> 
> 
> 
> *Read more: **http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/10/lush-cosmetics-moves-to-germany-because-of-brexit-5998494/#ixzz4E7FsRML9*









 NO HE DOESNT LIAR HE SAYS NOTHING OF THE SORT ACCORDING TO YOUR LINK. WILL YOU NOW PRODUCE ANOTHER LINK AND THEN ANOTHER THAT SAY THE SAME THINGS


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It was in Germany for a while, years ago. Then it closed down, now it's back again. Nothing to do with Brexit._
> 
> It has everything to do with Brexit liar.
> 
> You have to love the way the Brexit supporters resort to flat out lying, even when the CEO of the a company states that they are leaving because of  Brexit. LOL
> 
> *"Lush cosmetics moves to Germany because of Brexit*
> 
> Mark Constantine, founder and chief executive of the cosmetics chain, confirmed the move to Bournemouth Daily Echo.
> 
> Lush employs some 1,400 people in Poole, and around a third of those do not have British citizenship.
> 
> Constantine said the referendum result had signalled to staff from overseas that they’re ‘not welcome and not wanted in Poole’, where 58% of people voted to leave the EU. "
> 
> 
> 
> *Read more: **http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/10/lush-cosmetics-moves-to-germany-because-of-brexit-5998494/#ixzz4E7FsRML9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the liar? Given I've walked  past the place, and smelled it, every day for well over a year now? Long before the referendum.
> 
> Anyone can read newspapers.
Click to expand...








 HE IS THE LIAR AS SHOWN BY HIS OWN LINK THAT SAYS NOTHING OF THE SORT. WATCH HIM NOW DUCK AND DIVE BECAUSE HE HAS BEEN FOUND OUT LYING YET AGAIN


----------



## Tommy Tainant

UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears

Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.








 Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.
Click to expand...



Look at the "types" on these pictures:

PICTURES: Europhile Londoners Hold Anti-Brexit Picnic To ‘Heal’ And ‘Comfort’ Each Other


----------



## barryqwalsh

The Brexit referendum was lost on the streets of Germany, not England. People watched mass immigration into Germany on their televisions nightly. 

The message many people got was, 'there is no control'. That is why the, "take back our borders", slogan caught fire. 

If the EU refuses to reform the freedom of movement section of the single market, more countries will vote to leave the European Union.


----------



## montelatici

No state is leaving the EU, in fact, more states are trying to join than ever. Freedom of movement between the states of the EU (like it is in the U.S.) is central to an integrated European Union, and the only way that Europe will be able to survive and defend its interests against those of the other super states is to become a more perfect union. If you haven't figured that out yet, you must have been asleep.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> No state is leaving the EU, in fact, more states are trying to join than ever. Freedom of movement between the states of the EU (like it is in the U.S.) is central to an integrated European Union, and the only way that Europe will be able to survive and defend its interests against those of the other super states is to become a more perfect union. If you haven't figured that out yet, you must have been asleep.



More idealistic crap from someone who doesn't live in the middle of it.


----------



## montelatici

I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years. 

I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the "types" on these pictures:
> 
> PICTURES: Europhile Londoners Hold Anti-Brexit Picnic To ‘Heal’ And ‘Comfort’ Each Other
Click to expand...







 I am quaking in my boots over the vast army of literate neo Marxists out to take over the world, there must be at least 200 in London trying to get control of the country so we can be part of the greater soviet republic.  What a laugh they were too lazy to go and vote and so want to have another go because their friends who promised to vote didn't. If they don't like Britain then they can find another nation that will take them in and give them membership of the EU, I suggest Turkey as the first port of call.


----------



## Phoenall

barryqwalsh said:


> The Brexit referendum was lost on the streets of Germany, not England. People watched mass immigration into Germany on their televisions nightly.
> 
> The message many people got was, 'there is no control'. That is why the, "take back our borders", slogan caught fire.
> 
> If the EU refuses to reform the freedom of movement section of the single market, more countries will vote to leave the European Union.








 Leading to a splinter union of nations just wanting to trade with each other sans the red tape and stupid laws. Allow deportations of criminals irrespective of human rights as they have shown they don't care about human rights unless they are working for them.


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.









 LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie
Click to expand...


And life in the army, is not "really" living there.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the "types" on these pictures:
> 
> PICTURES: Europhile Londoners Hold Anti-Brexit Picnic To ‘Heal’ And ‘Comfort’ Each Other[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quaking in my boots over the vast army of literate neo Marxists out to take over the world, there must be at least 200 in London trying to get control of the country so we can be part of the greater soviet republic.  What a laugh they were too lazy to go and vote and so want to have another go because their friends who promised to vote didn't. If they don't like Britain then they can find another nation that will take them in and give them membership of the EU, I suggest Turkey as the first port of call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that link, the callous statement about the elderly.
Click to expand...


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And life in the army, is not "really" living there.
Click to expand...


Once retired it is.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And life in the army, is not "really" living there.
Click to expand...






 True as the natives will never accept you, and will always see you as an invader and coloniser


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the "types" on these pictures:
> 
> PICTURES: Europhile Londoners Hold Anti-Brexit Picnic To ‘Heal’ And ‘Comfort’ Each Other[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quaking in my boots over the vast army of literate neo Marxists out to take over the world, there must be at least 200 in London trying to get control of the country so we can be part of the greater soviet republic.  What a laugh they were too lazy to go and vote and so want to have another go because their friends who promised to vote didn't. If they don't like Britain then they can find another nation that will take them in and give them membership of the EU, I suggest Turkey as the first port of call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that link, the callous statement about the elderly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






 The ones with the experience of life and what is happening, as opposed to these champagne socialists that have never had to go hungry because the unions stopped food from getting to the shops. That is why the Unions were so easy to defeat, they had no grass roots support. Now it is the labour party that is failing to gain grass roots support and their supporters are leaving in their thousands


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And life in the army, is not "really" living there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once retired it is.
Click to expand...







You are still seen as an invader and colonist that is not wanted.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived in Europe, was born there actually, I am an Army brat and spent most of my life in France, Germany or Italy up through high school.  My dad, a 35 year U.S. Army veteran, retired in Europe and left my brother and I two homes there. I spend about 4 months a year in Europe now, and my wife about 3 months a year. My daughter lives in Europe. My wife and I will be moving to live in one of those homes within the next 2-3 years.
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR,  you have no interest in Europe and being American you cant also be European. Unless you are a hypocrite and want to be a dualie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And life in the army, is not "really" living there.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> True as the natives will never accept you, and will always see you as an invader and coloniser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had enough of the hate America crowd.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK scientists dropped from EU projects because of post-Brexit funding fears
> 
> Brain drain was a much used phrase from the 70s. We will be hearing it more and more as our brightest have to leave to get work.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best source you can find, the LYING LEFT WING RAG that has a dwindling readership and does more online than they do in print. Only champagne socialists read the Grauniad these days after they started banning dissenting voices from writting comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the "types" on these pictures:
> 
> PICTURES: Europhile Londoners Hold Anti-Brexit Picnic To ‘Heal’ And ‘Comfort’ Each Other[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quaking in my boots over the vast army of literate neo Marxists out to take over the world, there must be at least 200 in London trying to get control of the country so we can be part of the greater soviet republic.  What a laugh they were too lazy to go and vote and so want to have another go because their friends who promised to vote didn't. If they don't like Britain then they can find another nation that will take them in and give them membership of the EU, I suggest Turkey as the first port of call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that link, the callous statement about the elderly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones with the experience of life and what is happening, as opposed to these champagne socialists that have never had to go hungry because the unions stopped food from getting to the shops. That is why the Unions were so easy to defeat, they had no grass roots support. Now it is the labour party that is failing to gain grass roots support and their supporters are leaving in their thousands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, hanging on for dear life. Up the revolution! Nauseating.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

I felt quite nostalgic watching David Cameron give his last PMQ today.

Then I wondered, why did he have to leave. He voted to remain, and so did Theresa May. Yet she is the new PM, and she voted the same as Cameron.

As for the state of the Labour Party. I shudder to think.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> I felt quite nostalgic watching David Cameron give his last PMQ today.
> 
> Then I wondered, why did he have to leave. He voted to remain, and so did Theresa May. Yet she is the new PM, and she voted the same as Cameron.
> 
> As for the state of the Labour Party. I shudder to think.








 He knew that once he jad kept his promise to hold the vote he would never be able to rule as P.M afterwards, this is why he stated he would not see a third term as P.M. He had to be devious and underhanded to achieve the aims of the new Conservative party, and the only way to do that was to resign and let another fill his shoes.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt quite nostalgic watching David Cameron give his last PMQ today.
> 
> Then I wondered, why did he have to leave. He voted to remain, and so did Theresa May. Yet she is the new PM, and she voted the same as Cameron.
> 
> As for the state of the Labour Party. I shudder to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew that once he jad kept his promise to hold the vote he would never be able to rule as P.M afterwards, this is why he stated he would not see a third term as P.M. He had to be devious and underhanded to achieve the aims of the new Conservative party, and the only way to do that was to resign and let another fill his shoes.
Click to expand...


How can May, who voted to remain, govern a country that voted to exit?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt quite nostalgic watching David Cameron give his last PMQ today.
> 
> Then I wondered, why did he have to leave. He voted to remain, and so did Theresa May. Yet she is the new PM, and she voted the same as Cameron.
> 
> As for the state of the Labour Party. I shudder to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knew that once he jad kept his promise to hold the vote he would never be able to rule as P.M afterwards, this is why he stated he would not see a third term as P.M. He had to be devious and underhanded to achieve the aims of the new Conservative party, and the only way to do that was to resign and let another fill his shoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can May, who voted to remain, govern a country that voted to exit?
Click to expand...







Easy if she puts her minad and soul into it


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Anti-LGBT Christian activists already calling for equality to be rolled back after Brexit

En route to backward intolerance.

*“A ‘normality’ that paraded through the streets of London on Saturday where thousands marched for LGBTQI pride, iconising fetish behaviour – men dressed up as puppy dogs in leather – and the elites seemingly desperate to be seen alongside them.

“Politicians, the police, the military, media personalities, and even some parts of the ‘church’.

“We, the Christian people of our nation, need lovingly to assert another truth.”

*
Bigots ahoy !


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Anti-LGBT Christian activists already calling for equality to be rolled back after Brexit
> 
> En route to backward intolerance.
> 
> *“A ‘normality’ that paraded through the streets of London on Saturday where thousands marched for LGBTQI pride, iconising fetish behaviour – men dressed up as puppy dogs in leather – and the elites seemingly desperate to be seen alongside them.
> 
> “Politicians, the police, the military, media personalities, and even some parts of the ‘church’.
> 
> “We, the Christian people of our nation, need lovingly to assert another truth.”
> 
> *
> Bigots ahoy !








 The real bigots are people like you who post obscenities under the guise of free speech. Can the mods not remove his sig line as an affront to public decency, where will he draw the line at children or animals ?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Libtards saying Britain is in a great depression the next day; no f'ing lie they won't tell.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit 'absolute carnage' for smaller UK fund groups as UCITS passport revoked

Financial services problem pile up.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Brexit 'absolute carnage' for smaller UK fund groups as UCITS passport revoked
> 
> Financial services problem pile up.


 






 Want to try again tainted as this was from January of this year, and has not actually happened. Shows how desperate the loony left are to gain any points when they pass of old news as new and end up with egg on their faces as a result.


 Stick to posting obscene and anti social pictures tainted, at least then you will know you have done it right when the boys in blue knock on your door


----------



## Tommy Tainant

100 cancel Aberystwyth University places after Brexit - BBC News
British Universities will close if enough students cancel. The tory dream of an uneducated working class comes ever closer.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> 100 cancel Aberystwyth University places after Brexit - BBC News
> British Universities will close if enough students cancel. The tory dream of an uneducated working class comes ever closer.









 Get it bright they have heard how RACIST you lot are and have put their names down for English university places. If the tories wanted an uneducated working class they would just let Corbyn win the next election and he will do the job for them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit impact is going to be horrible, says leading City fund manager

This guy is incredibly well respected and has seen it all. Interesting that he has pinpointed the coming increases in petrol prices.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Brexit impact is going to be horrible, says leading City fund manager
> 
> This guy is incredibly well respected and has seen it all. Interesting that he has pinpointed the coming increases in petrol prices.









A pity your source isnt, and is known for twisting words more than their neo marxist enablers do.   They cant predict what the dividend payable tomorrow will be after it is announced so what chance do they have to predict something 2 years in the future.


 STOP TELLING LIES ABOUT WHAT WILL HAPPEN YOU KNOW YOU WILL BE WRONG EVERY TIME


----------



## Tommy Tainant

RCN seeks security for EU nurses | News | Royal College of Nursing

33,000 EU nurses in the UK dont know if they can stay. NHS will collapse without immigrants.

"Taking back control" !! My arse.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> RCN seeks security for EU nurses | News | Royal College of Nursing
> 
> 33,000 EU nurses in the UK dont know if they can stay. NHS will collapse without immigrants.
> 
> "Taking back control" !! My arse.








 HOW WILL IT when the nurses wont be needed anymore seeing as the Eastern Europeans will be sent back to their homes in eastern europe. And the British nurses sacked at the end of their training because there were no positions for them will be employed in their stead.

The REAL reason so many young Britons can't get jobs as nurses



The reliance on foreign nurses is absolutely symptomatic of the failure to properly secure the supply of nurses that we as a country need 
Howard Catton


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> RCN seeks security for EU nurses | News | Royal College of Nursing
> 
> 33,000 EU nurses in the UK dont know if they can stay. NHS will collapse without immigrants.
> 
> "Taking back control" !! My arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW WILL IT when the nurses wont be needed anymore seeing as the Eastern Europeans will be sent back to their homes in eastern europe. And the British nurses sacked at the end of their training because there were no positions for them will be employed in their stead.
> 
> The REAL reason so many young Britons can't get jobs as nurses
> 
> 
> 
> The reliance on foreign nurses is absolutely symptomatic of the failure to properly secure the supply of nurses that we as a country need
> Howard Catton
Click to expand...

I think that the RCN has a bit more respect in this debate than a cranky old racist who smells of piss.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> RCN seeks security for EU nurses | News | Royal College of Nursing
> 
> 33,000 EU nurses in the UK dont know if they can stay. NHS will collapse without immigrants.
> 
> "Taking back control" !! My arse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW WILL IT when the nurses wont be needed anymore seeing as the Eastern Europeans will be sent back to their homes in eastern europe. And the British nurses sacked at the end of their training because there were no positions for them will be employed in their stead.
> 
> The REAL reason so many young Britons can't get jobs as nurses
> 
> 
> 
> The reliance on foreign nurses is absolutely symptomatic of the failure to properly secure the supply of nurses that we as a country need
> Howard Catton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that the RCN has a bit more respect in this debate than a cranky old racist who smells of piss.
Click to expand...









 You can get treated for that in hospital, or are you still using brown paper and vinegar in the welsh valleys.   But nice of you to admit that you are a cranky old racist


----------



## Tommy Tainant

UK Economy At Seven-Year Low After EU Vote

Cancelled orders, shelved projects.
Taking back control = fucking joke.


----------



## Decus

The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:

_"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_

Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit

The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.

Too funny.

.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> UK Economy At Seven-Year Low After EU Vote
> 
> Cancelled orders, shelved projects.
> Taking back control = fucking joke.








 And yet the £ is back up to pre referendum lavels, the stock market is higher than pre referendum levels and the EU is clamouring to break into the UK markets. So who is lying ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Phoenall

Decus said:


> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .








 And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle


----------



## Decus

Phoenall said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
Click to expand...


The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.

Here is today's news:

_"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_

UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote

.


----------



## Phoenall

Decus said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
Click to expand...









 And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?


----------



## Decus

Phoenall said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
Click to expand...



There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.

Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.

.


----------



## montelatici

Exactly.  Britain (London) received most of its financial services business because it was a member of the EU.  They will lose that business and some of it will go to Dublin and if Scotland leaves the UK and remains in the EU, they will receive a portion too.  Of course, Paris, Frankfurt, Milan etc. will also get some of the London business.


----------



## montelatici

*Brexit causes dramatic drop in UK economy, data suggests*
By Joe MillerBusiness reporter

8 hours ago
Brexit causes dramatic drop in UK economy, data suggests - BBC News


----------



## Phoenall

Decus said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
Click to expand...






And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.

 How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> Exactly.  Britain (London) received most of its financial services business because it was a member of the EU.  They will lose that business and some of it will go to Dublin and if Scotland leaves the UK and remains in the EU, they will receive a portion too.  Of course, Paris, Frankfurt, Milan etc. will also get some of the London business.






 What would happen to you if you cancelled a contract and took the companies intelectual property to another supplier to make for you. You would be sued for everything you own to repay the costs, and then your company would be fored into liquidation by the courts to pay the second companies damages.


 You know nothing about bussiness and you know nothing about Europe


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> *Brexit causes dramatic drop in UK economy, data suggests*
> By Joe MillerBusiness reporter
> 
> 8 hours ago
> Brexit causes dramatic drop in UK economy, data suggests - BBC News








 Another LIE from monte who has never been right on this subject ever


----------



## Decus

Phoenall said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh voted to leave the EU and will soon receive their dividend:
> 
> _"The day after Cornwall voted 182,665 to 140,540 for leave *despite having received £1 billion of EU aid in the past 15 years*, John Pollard,the leader of Cornwall Council announced: “*We will be insisting that Cornwall receives investment equal to that provided by the EU programme which has averaged £60m per year over the last ten years*.”"_
> 
> Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU after voting Brexit
> 
> The English won't be picking up the check for the EU funding Wales has lost. The Welsh will just have to find the money somewhere else. Here's an idea...work for it.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
Click to expand...


You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:

_"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_

Ireland's crisis explained

Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:

_"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."

"That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_

https://next.ft.com/content/160b5652-e6bd-11e5-bc31-138df2ae9ee6

.


----------



## Phoenall

Decus said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Scots who would be bqankrupt by now if they had voted to leave the union.  Let cornwall leave and see how they fare without English money, gas, electricity and water. Maybe wales could sell them some of theirs at £100 a litre bottle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:
> 
> _"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_
> 
> Ireland's crisis explained
> 
> Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:
> 
> _"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."
> 
> "That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_
> 
> https://next.ft.com/content/160b5652-e6bd-11e5-bc31-138df2ae9ee6
> 
> .
Click to expand...






 And the EU did not help when it pulled the rug from under its feet and forced them into taking a loan from the eurozone/imf with strings attached. This led to the Irish economy going into free fall and the cost of living rising beyond most peoples means. So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here. The people in the north dont want to be ruled by faceless eurocrats that only want their money and land, which is why the Brits voted out when we had the chance.  Strange how the EU gave the French and Germans money with no strings when they faced the prospect of going under in 2006 when the recesion first bit


----------



## HenryBHough

Not for nothing is it "tainted Tommy".

Britain is doing just fine and every non-muslim I've talked with whilst here is smiling big time!

Say, "non-Muslim" --- could that explain.......


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:
> 
> _"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_
> 
> Ireland's crisis explained
> 
> Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:
> 
> _"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."
> 
> "That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_
> 
> https://next.ft.com/content/160b5652-e6bd-11e5-bc31-138df2ae9ee6
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the EU did not help when it pulled the rug from under its feet and forced them into taking a loan from the eurozone/imf with strings attached. This led to the Irish economy going into free fall and the cost of living rising beyond most peoples means. So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here. The people in the north dont want to be ruled by faceless eurocrats that only want their money and land, which is why the Brits voted out when we had the chance.  Strange how the EU gave the French and Germans money with no strings when they faced the prospect of going under in 2006 when the recesion first bit
Click to expand...

The North voted overwhelmingly to stay in the EU.
Get it right you stupid old racist.


----------



## Dr Grump

montelatici said:


> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.



And therein lies the problem. The EU, or Common Market, as it was known back then was an economic deal. And most in Britain were happy with that. Now, it's turned into the bureaucrats in Brussels telling members of the EU when they can take a dump. And the rich countries, rightfully, resent it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Private Eye

I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".


----------



## Decus

Phoenall said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Scots look like they may be heading for another independence vote and with the UK likely to slip into recession it may not better for the Scots to leave. On the other hand Wales can only hope that the English are in a charitable mood - sadly the Welsh have no other options available to them.
> 
> Here is today's news:
> 
> _"*Britain faces the threat of a Brexit-driven recession*, experts have warned, after the first snapshot of business activity since the vote showed it had been knocked sharply off course by the result."_
> 
> UK Facing Recession Threat After Brexit Vote
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:
> 
> _"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_
> 
> Ireland's crisis explained
> 
> Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:
> 
> _"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."
> 
> "That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_
> 
> https://next.ft.com/content/160b5652-e6bd-11e5-bc31-138df2ae9ee6
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the EU did not help when it pulled the rug from under its feet and forced them into taking a loan from the eurozone/imf with strings attached. This led to the Irish economy going into free fall and the cost of living rising beyond most peoples means. So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here. The people in the north dont want to be ruled by faceless eurocrats that only want their money and land, which is why the Brits voted out when we had the chance.  Strange how the EU gave the French and Germans money with no strings when they faced the prospect of going under in 2006 when the recesion first bit
Click to expand...


It is true that Ireland initially refused an EU bailout but was forced to take it. The Irish wanted the banks senior bond holders to take a loss rather then putting the bank losses on the Irish taxpayers but the EU refused.

"_Ireland__ was treated unfairly when its eurozone partners prevented it from burning senior bondholders in its bust banks during the financial crisis, the International Monetary Fund’s former mission chief to Ireland has said_."
....
"_The current Irish government and the previous administration lobbied the European Central Bank and their eurozone partners to be allowed to renege on paying back unguaranateed senior bondholders in Anglo Irish Bank – the bank at the centre of the crisis that is costing taxpayers €30bn to wind down. *But they were refused*_."

Ireland ‘unfairly treated’ over bondholders in bust banks - FT.com

"_In Ireland’s case, *the starting point is to recognise that it was irresponsible banks, not an overspending government or an underperforming export sector, that pushed the nation over the precipice in the late 2000s*. It follows that what Ireland most needed from the EU and IMF in 2010 was not budget cuts and homilies on good housekeeping, but a clean-up of its banks to impose losses on creditors instead of taxpayers. *The IMF acknowledged as much in a report released last week*_."

Ireland may be Europe’s comeback kid, but not thanks to Brussels - FT.com

You state in regard to the Irish: "_So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here_". Ireland's demographics have seen a rise in population from 2008 to 2015 (and before). The exodus you claim had little impact on Ireland.

You also claim: "..._the Brits voted out_..". It would be more accurate to say that England and Wales voted to leave, whereas Scotland and Northern Ireland voted to remain in the EU.

.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:
> 
> _"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_
> 
> Ireland's crisis explained
> 
> Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:
> 
> _"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."
> 
> "That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_
> 
> https://next.ft.com/content/160b5652-e6bd-11e5-bc31-138df2ae9ee6
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the EU did not help when it pulled the rug from under its feet and forced them into taking a loan from the eurozone/imf with strings attached. This led to the Irish economy going into free fall and the cost of living rising beyond most peoples means. So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here. The people in the north dont want to be ruled by faceless eurocrats that only want their money and land, which is why the Brits voted out when we had the chance.  Strange how the EU gave the French and Germans money with no strings when they faced the prospect of going under in 2006 when the recesion first bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The North voted overwhelmingly to stay in the EU.
> Get it right you stupid old racist.
Click to expand...






 You mean the 2 million from Scotland that bothered to stop drinking and vote. Those south of Hadrians wall voted to leave in vast numbers, as did the Welsh.


 You are the stupid old racist, like most taffies with a chip on their shoulder


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Private Eye
> 
> I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
> It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".








 Did you read it properly tainted as it says the EU are placing the barriers, NOT THE UK GOVERNMENT.


 And it is not about kicking out a few darkies it is about stopping thousands of terrorists free access to our shores were they can kill innocent people as they are doing in neo marxist ran France.


----------



## Phoenall

Decus said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where will the Scots get the money from to pay for the vote, as for the recesion wasnt that forecast 2 months ago ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few companies in England that are planning to move all or part of their operations to the EU. Scotland could be an excellent option for some of those companies.
> 
> Ireland not so many years was one of the poorest countries in Europe. The Irish opened their doors to businesses and lowered their corporate tax rate, turning Ireland into one of the more dynamic countries in Europe - Scotland could do the same.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then went bust because the EU pulled the plug on them.
> 
> How will Scotland leave the Union if they are told they cant have a referendum, it would be against the treaties they signed to become part of that union. They cant just hand back their membership without it costing them £millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to look into Ireland's recent history. The EU never "pulled the plug on them" as you say. Ireland's success in attracting international companies was and continues to be their strength. Ireland's banks got into many of the same residential lending practices that got US banks into trouble in 2008/2009:
> 
> _"One of the key factors was a U.S.-style, *easy-money real estate bubble*, in which banks provided cheap credit to almost anyone who wanted to buy or build houses, dramatically hiking prices. The boom lasted for more than a decade, but *when the global recession hit in 2008, home prices collapsed and people could not pay back their loans*, imperilling the banks holding the debt. In recent years, the government borrowed more and more money to fund budget deficits in a weak economy."_
> 
> Ireland's crisis explained
> 
> Thanks to Ireland's drive to attract international companies with advantageous tax rates, cooperation between business, government and universities and the ability to draw upon a qualified and skilled workforce, the residential lending crisis of 2008 is increasingly forgotten:
> 
> _"The economy expanded by more than 9 per cent in the fourth quarter of last year and by 7.8 per cent for all of 2015, outstripping official and market forecasts and confirming Ireland as the fastest-growing EU economy."
> 
> "That is the highest level of growth in Irish gross domestic product since 2001, when it rose by 10 per cent and ushered in several years of hectic economic expansion. That ended with a banking crash which was caused by the bursting of a house price bubble in 2008."_
> 
> Irish economy grows at 7.8% in 2015 - FT.com
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the EU did not help when it pulled the rug from under its feet and forced them into taking a loan from the eurozone/imf with strings attached. This led to the Irish economy going into free fall and the cost of living rising beyond most peoples means. So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here. The people in the north dont want to be ruled by faceless eurocrats that only want their money and land, which is why the Brits voted out when we had the chance.  Strange how the EU gave the French and Germans money with no strings when they faced the prospect of going under in 2006 when the recesion first bit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that Ireland initially refused an EU bailout but was forced to take it. The Irish wanted the banks senior bond holders to take a loss rather then putting the bank losses on the Irish taxpayers but the EU refused.
> 
> "_Ireland__ was treated unfairly when its eurozone partners prevented it from burning senior bondholders in its bust banks during the financial crisis, the International Monetary Fund’s former mission chief to Ireland has said_."
> ....
> "_The current Irish government and the previous administration lobbied the European Central Bank and their eurozone partners to be allowed to renege on paying back unguaranateed senior bondholders in Anglo Irish Bank – the bank at the centre of the crisis that is costing taxpayers €30bn to wind down. *But they were refused*_."
> 
> Ireland ‘unfairly treated’ over bondholders in bust banks - FT.com
> 
> "_In Ireland’s case, *the starting point is to recognise that it was irresponsible banks, not an overspending government or an underperforming export sector, that pushed the nation over the precipice in the late 2000s*. It follows that what Ireland most needed from the EU and IMF in 2010 was not budget cuts and homilies on good housekeeping, but a clean-up of its banks to impose losses on creditors instead of taxpayers. *The IMF acknowledged as much in a report released last week*_."
> 
> Ireland may be Europe’s comeback kid, but not thanks to Brussels - FT.com
> 
> You state in regard to the Irish: "_So they left and came to Britain were many still are because it is cheaper to live here_". Ireland's demographics have seen a rise in population from 2008 to 2015 (and before). The exodus you claim had little impact on Ireland.
> 
> You also claim: "..._the Brits voted out_..". It would be more accurate to say that England and Wales voted to leave, whereas Scotland and Northern Ireland voted to remain in the EU.
> 
> .
Click to expand...










And being one nation it was the majority of Brits that voted OUT, just as the majority of Brits in Scotland voted to stay in the Union


----------



## Phoenall

Dr Grump said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just stating fact.  Without integrating, the small and relatively wealthy European states would be prey to the existing and up and coming super states in terms of trade deals, regulations, standards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies the problem. The EU, or Common Market, as it was known back then was an economic deal. And most in Britain were happy with that. Now, it's turned into the bureaucrats in Brussels telling members of the EU when they can take a dump. And the rich countries, rightfully, resent it.
Click to expand...








 Not just the rich, but also the countries outside of the clique of Germany, France and Belgium


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private Eye
> 
> I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
> It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it properly tainted as it says the EU are placing the barriers, NOT THE UK GOVERNMENT.
> 
> 
> And it is not about kicking out a few darkies it is about stopping thousands of terrorists free access to our shores were they can kill innocent people as they are doing in neo marxist ran France.
Click to expand...

Of course they are . That is exactly the point. Brexit makes it harder for our companies to trade whilst dumping extra cost on the British taxpayer. Maybe they can take a chunk of that mythical £350m.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Rolls-Royce set to reveal £2bn write-down as sterling's plunge weighs

Even the brexit papers are waking up.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private Eye
> 
> I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
> It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it properly tainted as it says the EU are placing the barriers, NOT THE UK GOVERNMENT.
> 
> 
> And it is not about kicking out a few darkies it is about stopping thousands of terrorists free access to our shores were they can kill innocent people as they are doing in neo marxist ran France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are . That is exactly the point. Brexit makes it harder for our companies to trade whilst dumping extra cost on the British taxpayer. Maybe they can take a chunk of that mythical £350m.
Click to expand...








 And where is your evidence of that as I see it easier to trade outside of the EU now with no red tape stopping it. Maybe they can take a chunk of the Welsh M.P's wages ande the Welsh hand outs we wont be paying anymore when you leave the UK.
Just think tainted you will be able to employ all the darkies you want to do the Welsh peoples work, leaving the welswh with no jobs, no money and no housing...................


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Rolls-Royce set to reveal £2bn write-down as sterling's plunge weighs
> 
> Even the brexit papers are waking up.









 Wasnt Rolls Royce sold to a foriegn company making it no longer British, along with Mini, Land Rover and M.G ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private Eye
> 
> I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
> It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it properly tainted as it says the EU are placing the barriers, NOT THE UK GOVERNMENT.
> 
> 
> And it is not about kicking out a few darkies it is about stopping thousands of terrorists free access to our shores were they can kill innocent people as they are doing in neo marxist ran France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are . That is exactly the point. Brexit makes it harder for our companies to trade whilst dumping extra cost on the British taxpayer. Maybe they can take a chunk of that mythical £350m.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence of that as I see it easier to trade outside of the EU now with no red tape stopping it. Maybe they can take a chunk of the Welsh M.P's wages ande the Welsh hand outs we wont be paying anymore when you leave the UK.
> Just think tainted you will be able to employ all the darkies you want to do the Welsh peoples work, leaving the welswh with no jobs, no money and no housing...................
Click to expand...


Read the article.

*UK chemicals and pharmaceuticals companies export about £50bn worth of their products each year, with 60 percent going to other EU countries. A pre-Brexit survey carried out by the Chemical Industries Association found not one company that wanted the UK to leave the EU. The sector would ideally like business to continue as usual, with uninterrupted access to the EU single market.*

Tell me where they make up that £30bn of lost sales.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce set to reveal £2bn write-down as sterling's plunge weighs
> 
> Even the brexit papers are waking up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Rolls Royce sold to a foriegn company making it no longer British, along with Mini, Land Rover and M.G ?
Click to expand...

Nobody is that obtuse.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Private Eye
> 
> I have only just read about this. Brexit barriers placed in front of our most successful businesses. None of whom wanted to leave.
> It seems a high price to pay in order to kick out a few "darkies".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read it properly tainted as it says the EU are placing the barriers, NOT THE UK GOVERNMENT.
> 
> 
> And it is not about kicking out a few darkies it is about stopping thousands of terrorists free access to our shores were they can kill innocent people as they are doing in neo marxist ran France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are . That is exactly the point. Brexit makes it harder for our companies to trade whilst dumping extra cost on the British taxpayer. Maybe they can take a chunk of that mythical £350m.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is your evidence of that as I see it easier to trade outside of the EU now with no red tape stopping it. Maybe they can take a chunk of the Welsh M.P's wages ande the Welsh hand outs we wont be paying anymore when you leave the UK.
> Just think tainted you will be able to employ all the darkies you want to do the Welsh peoples work, leaving the welswh with no jobs, no money and no housing...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the article.
> 
> *UK chemicals and pharmaceuticals companies export about £50bn worth of their products each year, with 60 percent going to other EU countries. A pre-Brexit survey carried out by the Chemical Industries Association found not one company that wanted the UK to leave the EU. The sector would ideally like business to continue as usual, with uninterrupted access to the EU single market.*
> 
> Tell me where they make up that £30bn of lost sales.
Click to expand...







 Selling to the EU as they are now, and fullfilling the water tight contracts they have to supply the goods. Imagine what would happen if the EU decided to tear up those contracts and give them to another company, the courts would be full of Lawyers chasing the EU for breach of contract and demanding massive sums of money as compensation.

 Another know nothing like monte who would not even be given control of a toilet in the real world


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rolls-Royce set to reveal £2bn write-down as sterling's plunge weighs
> 
> Even the brexit papers are waking up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Rolls Royce sold to a foriegn company making it no longer British, along with Mini, Land Rover and M.G ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is that obtuse.
Click to expand...






 You are with your stupid claims about the companies losing all the trade they have contracted to fulfil. Contracts that have clauses that make it illegal for the buyers to pull the plug and refuse to pay for the goods anymore. 

 You know nothing about bussiness practices do you and show your ignorance when you make remarks about the British economy.   You have been 100% wrong in all this, and will be 100% wrong on it in the future. Making yourself look a complete moron, I would get out now while you are still respected by 2 or 3 members


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dublin moves fast to lure financial jobs from UK after Brexit vote
This  will come as a shock to the racist trash who voted brexit. Or maybe not.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And still the bad news comes.

Lloyds axes 3,000 jobs and blames Brexit
I hope that only people who voted brexit get sacked but I suspect that wont be the case.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote

Economy starved of money as people cut spending.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dublin moves fast to lure financial jobs from UK after Brexit vote
> This  will come as a shock to the racist trash who voted brexit. Or maybe not.







 How is it racist to vout exit again tainted, what race is being abused when the MAJORITY voted to exit the EU after seeing 55% of our laws being made by unelected eurocrats.


YOU JUST HAVE TO LIE TO PLEASE YOUR NEO MARXIST LEADERS AND STILL END UP LOSING


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> And still the bad news comes.
> 
> Lloyds axes 3,000 jobs and blames Brexit
> I hope that only people who voted brexit get sacked but I suspect that wont be the case.








 They have to blame someone for their greed dont they, after all they could not tell the truth and say they need to save money to pay the wages of the board members could they


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote
> 
> Economy starved of money as people cut spending.








 And how is this linked to the out vote when it was know to be going to happen back in January


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote
> 
> Economy starved of money as people cut spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is this linked to the out vote when it was know to be going to happen back in January
Click to expand...

How was the vote result known in January ?
Sales down,orders down,jobs will follow.

A direct result of a racist vote.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still the bad news comes.
> 
> Lloyds axes 3,000 jobs and blames Brexit
> I hope that only people who voted brexit get sacked but I suspect that wont be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to blame someone for their greed dont they, after all they could not tell the truth and say they need to save money to pay the wages of the board members could they
Click to expand...

You know, I do have a little sympathy with that view. Not much though.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote
> 
> Economy starved of money as people cut spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is this linked to the out vote when it was know to be going to happen back in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the vote result known in January ?
> Sales down,orders down,jobs will follow.
> 
> A direct result of a racist vote.
Click to expand...






It wasnt but the downturn in sales was, once again proving that you failures in the neo marxist remain camo will use any LIE to put across the propaganda you spew.




 And how was the vote racist in any form then tainted, as race was never mentioned was it ?


----------



## saveliberty

Logical fallacy noted Tommy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote
> 
> Economy starved of money as people cut spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is this linked to the out vote when it was know to be going to happen back in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the vote result known in January ?
> Sales down,orders down,jobs will follow.
> 
> A direct result of a racist vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt but the downturn in sales was, once again proving that you failures in the neo marxist remain camo will use any LIE to put across the propaganda you spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how was the vote racist in any form then tainted, as race was never mentioned was it ?
Click to expand...

No it wasnt. Other than remainers saying it would happen if we voted out.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

saveliberty said:


> Logical fallacy noted Tommy.


What are you on about you thick fucker ?


----------



## saveliberty

You were already in recession, if anything clarity in the EU and your independence from a failed system will help the rebound much faster.


----------



## montelatici

The UK was not "already in recession". Why do you make such ridiculous claims? You lying piece of crap.

"*UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote"*
UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote

After Brexit the UK economy is shrinking as we speak, and a future with an internal market that will shrink by 80%, the UK economy will shrink correspondingly.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK retailers report biggest fall in sales in four years after Brexit vote
> 
> Economy starved of money as people cut spending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is this linked to the out vote when it was know to be going to happen back in January
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How was the vote result known in January ?
> Sales down,orders down,jobs will follow.
> 
> A direct result of a racist vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt but the downturn in sales was, once again proving that you failures in the neo marxist remain camo will use any LIE to put across the propaganda you spew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how was the vote racist in any form then tainted, as race was never mentioned was it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasnt. Other than remainers saying it would happen if we voted out.
Click to expand...







 So you cant show that the vote was racist so tell another of your LIES


----------



## Mindful

So what if.......

The Future of Europe: So What if the British Are Leaving? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## montelatici

I agree with most of the article and I knew before Brexit that the UK leaving was the best thing for the future of the EU, but contrary to the article I support the common agricultural policy.  It insures a domestic food supply without any reliance on imports, it protects the small farmers and preserves Europe's rural heritage.  Plus, it has resulted in Europe having the safest and best agricultural products in the world.  I'll pay twice for a European grown tomato over a Chinese tomato and I would pay twice as more for hormone and antibiotic free beef from Europe over American beef where stuffing a cow with such crap is legal.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> The UK was not "already in recession". Why do you make such ridiculous claims? You lying piece of crap.
> 
> "*UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote"*
> UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote
> 
> After Brexit the UK economy is shrinking as we speak, and a future with an internal market that will shrink by 80%, the UK economy will shrink correspondingly.


There is already a tidal wave of evidence and the only response they have is lies and abuse. The fact is the economic case was slim at best. It was all about kicking out the foreigners and they arent even going to get that.


----------



## Mindful

*Was Britain Taken Into The EU Illegally?*
_by Vernon Coleman – 2011_


Many constitutional experts believe that Britain isn’t actually a member of the European Union since our apparent entry was in violation of British law and was, therefore invalid.

In enacting the European Communities Bill through an ordinary vote in the House of Commons, Ted Heath’s Government breached the constitutional convention which requires a prior consultation of the people (either by a general election or a referendum) on any measure involving constitutional change. The general election or referendum must take place before any related parliamentary debate. (Britain has no straightforward written constitution. But, the signing of the Common Market entrance documents was, without a doubt, a breach of the spirit of our constitution.)


Just weeks before the 1970 general election which made him Prime Minister, Edward Heath declared that it would be wrong if any Government contemplating membership of the European Community were to take this step without `the full hearted consent of Parliament and people’.

However, when it came to it Heath didn’t have a referendum because opinion polls at the time (1972) showed that the British people were hugely opposed (by a margin of two to one) against joining the Common Market. Instead, Heath merely signed the documents that took us into what became the European Union on the basis that Parliament alone had passed the European Communities

Vernon Coleman: Was Britain taken into the EU illegally?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> I agree with most of the article and I knew before Brexit that the UK leaving was the best thing for the future of the EU, but contrary to the article I support the common agricultural policy.  It insures a domestic food supply without any reliance on imports, it protects the small farmers and preserves Europe's rural heritage.  Plus, it has resulted in Europe having the safest and best agricultural products in the world.  I'll pay twice for a European grown tomato over a Chinese tomato and I would pay twice as more for hormone and antibiotic free beef from Europe over American beef where stuffing a cow with such crap is legal.








 Showing once again that you dont have a clue about what you are saying. The EU will now have to find another island to turn into its open prison as the UK has left.

And there is more crap in EU food than you will find in most American food, it is the only way the farmers can hit the targets. Now the farm subsidise are being taken away the rich French farmers are revolting and demanding more money.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK was not "already in recession". Why do you make such ridiculous claims? You lying piece of crap.
> 
> "*UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote"*
> UK economy grew by 0.6% before Brexit vote
> 
> After Brexit the UK economy is shrinking as we speak, and a future with an internal market that will shrink by 80%, the UK economy will shrink correspondingly.
> 
> 
> 
> There is already a tidal wave of evidence and the only response they have is lies and abuse. The fact is the economic case was slim at best. It was all about kicking out the foreigners and they arent even going to get that.
Click to expand...







 Strange how it is only you braindead remainiacs that keep bring race into the equation isnt it, must mean that you are the racists after all. We talk about control of our borders to stop illegals from entering, policies to make it hard for unemployables to claim welfare, housing and health care. Control of our own laws and not by unelected eurocrats in a far off land.

 What was your cry for independence again " no control by the English " and yet you are prepared to hand over control to Brussels? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Theresa May: Polish workers are welcome in the UK – video

Mega lolz - The Poles can stay.
Taking back our country - my arse !!!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Theresa May on Slovakian workers' rights in UK - BBC News

And the Slovakians as well. Who are we actually kicking out ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hopes that UK business would shake off Brexit vote now look fanciful

All of this will ensure that this racist initiative will never happen. 

Brexit is the ticket to the C19th.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hopes that UK business would shake off Brexit vote now look fanciful
> 
> All of this will ensure that this racist initiative will never happen.
> 
> Brexit is the ticket to the C19th.








 And under neo marixist labour we were bankrupt weren't we, and if the morons had won the election we would now be like Greece begging for crumbs and seeing our hard earned cash stolen by chancellors.

Labour is the ticket to the Dark ages when we still had serfdom and slavery.


----------



## HenryBHough

So much of this thread brings back to mind the poem that begins:

"Taffy was a Welshman...."

Anybody remember the rest...and it seems to fit Tainted Tommy so nicely?


----------



## Phoenall

HenryBHough said:


> So much of this thread brings back to mind the poem that begins:
> 
> "Taffy was a Welshman...."
> 
> Anybody remember the rest...and it seems to fit Tainted Tommy so nicely?







 Do you mean this one ?


*Taffy was a Welshman,
Taffy was a thief;
Taffy came to my house
And stole a piece of beef.

I went to Taffy's house,
Taffy was not home;
Taffy came to my house
And stole a marrow bone.

I went to Taffy's house,
Taffy was not in;
Taffy came to my house
And stole a silver pin.

I went to Taffy's house,
Taffy was in bed;
I took up a poker
And threw it at his head*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

UK interest rates cut to 0.25% - BBC News
Pensioners and savers in despair.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

250000 jobs will be lost.
Mark Carney: 'Economy in a period of uncertainty' - BBC News


----------



## HenryBHough

Yes, Tainted Tommy, 250,000 EU shielded "refugees" will find themselves unemployed and possibly ready to go back to France or maybe Greece where they'll be welcomed, right?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> UK interest rates cut to 0.25% - BBC News
> Pensioners and savers in despair.







 WHY as they win the other way when they borrow money. Remember the heady days of neo marxism when mortgage interest rates ran at 28% and more evictions took place because people could no longer afford to live. We could always go back to those days of welsh nationalists torching English homes


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> 250000 jobs will be lost.
> Mark Carney: 'Economy in a period of uncertainty' - BBC News


----------



## Phoenall

And how many times will this make it you and your doomsayers will have been wrong ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK interest rates cut to 0.25% - BBC News
> Pensioners and savers in despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY as they win the other way when they borrow money. Remember the heady days of neo marxism when mortgage interest rates ran at 28% and more evictions took place because people could no longer afford to live. We could always go back to those days of welsh nationalists torching English homes
Click to expand...

Yup, people struggling by on a pension are always looking for cheap credit. You are a fucking imbecile.


----------



## montelatici

HenryBHough said:


> Yes, Tainted Tommy, 250,000 EU shielded "refugees" will find themselves unemployed and possibly ready to go back to France or maybe Greece where they'll be welcomed, right?



What do figure the Brits in France that are receiving more benefits than the French in the UK will do?  Will they be welcomed? You are such a jerk off.


----------



## HenryBHough

montelatici said:


> What do figure the Brits in France that are receiving more benefits than the French in the UK will do?  Will they be welcomed? You are such a jerk off.



You were doing quite well until you abandoned discussion for personal attack. Please let your therapist know as help may yet be possible.

Meanwhile, as things seem to be developing now Brits living in France now will be allowed to continue to live there and Frogs living in England might remain if they so choose.   Of course that could change now that The EU has appointed their chief Nazi to handle the exit negotiations.  Do you find that exciting?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK interest rates cut to 0.25% - BBC News
> Pensioners and savers in despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY as they win the other way when they borrow money. Remember the heady days of neo marxism when mortgage interest rates ran at 28% and more evictions took place because people could no longer afford to live. We could always go back to those days of welsh nationalists torching English homes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, people struggling by on a pension are always looking for cheap credit. You are a fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...






I am not struggling at all I have more than enough for my needs. I can enjoy the fruits of my labours earned honestly and saved for just this situation. I put my money into commercial property and still get a return of 15% today after the rate cut. You being a champagne socialist will spend yours on fast cars and loose women then expect me to hand over my money because you wasted yours. What will you do when the M.P's say no more handouts for tainted taffy, blow yourself up because you could not read the arabic instructions


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Tainted Tommy, 250,000 EU shielded "refugees" will find themselves unemployed and possibly ready to go back to France or maybe Greece where they'll be welcomed, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do figure the Brits in France that are receiving more benefits than the French in the UK will do?  Will they be welcomed? You are such a jerk off.
Click to expand...








 LINK  or stop LYING


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit is making pasta (and other groceries) more expensive

Food prices go up. Good,if it means less foreign muck on our proud British plates.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Brexit is making pasta (and other groceries) more expensive
> 
> Food prices go up. Good,if it means less foreign muck on our proud British plates.









 Like cheese on toast, fish and chips and sheep, and going back to good old boiled beef and curried fish


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brexit is making pasta (and other groceries) more expensive
> 
> Food prices go up. Good,if it means less foreign muck on our proud British plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like cheese on toast, fish and chips and sheep, and going back to good old boiled beef and curried fish
Click to expand...

6 pages of postings about the brexit shambles and you cannot come up with one benefit.
Our economy is contracting,people are losing their jobs and all you can do is joke about the mess you have created.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brexit is making pasta (and other groceries) more expensive
> 
> Food prices go up. Good,if it means less foreign muck on our proud British plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like cheese on toast, fish and chips and sheep, and going back to good old boiled beef and curried fish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 pages of postings about the brexit shambles and you cannot come up with one benefit.
> Our economy is contracting,people are losing their jobs and all you can do is joke about the mess you have created.
Click to expand...







 The economy is not contracting at all it is growing faster that any other in the EU. More people in work after Brexit than before. WHY DO YOU LIE WHEN THE EVIDENCE HAS BEEN POSTED PROVING YOU ARE A LIAR ONCE MORE.


WE WONDER IF YOU WILL EVER GET ANYTHING RIGHT AS YOU HAVE A 100% FAILURE RATE SO FAR.


----------



## Mindful

Hollywood and UK.

How Brexit Could Turn Hollywood British


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Let the good times roll.
Economists predict Brexit will cost nearly eight times as much as EU membership

Oh dear, more shit comes our way.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Let the good times roll.
> Economists predict Brexit will cost nearly eight times as much as EU membership
> 
> Oh dear, more shit comes our way.








 According to a pro remain journo that stands to gain the most by leaving the EU


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Wales will be £500m a year poorer after Brexit warns IFS
Those stupid bastards were warned.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Farmers were big supporters of Brexit – but now they have been told their funding isn't assured
Ooops. Lets hope that "taking back control" is compensation enough.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wales will be £500m a year poorer after Brexit warns IFS
> Those stupid bastards were warned.









 So they will lose the handouts that where never given to the English, yet the English being in the majority paid for them. Not before time these racist scum were treated just like the rest of Britian


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Farmers were big supporters of Brexit – but now they have been told their funding isn't assured
> Ooops. Lets hope that "taking back control" is compensation enough.









 They will be able to plant what crops they want instead of being dictated to as to variety to grow.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farmers were big supporters of Brexit – but now they have been told their funding isn't assured
> Ooops. Lets hope that "taking back control" is compensation enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to plant what crops they want instead of being dictated to as to variety to grow.
Click to expand...

They wont be growing anything as it wont be worth it. And there wont be anybody left to pick the crop anyway.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Farmers were big supporters of Brexit – but now they have been told their funding isn't assured
> Ooops. Lets hope that "taking back control" is compensation enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be able to plant what crops they want instead of being dictated to as to variety to grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They wont be growing anything as it wont be worth it. And there wont be anybody left to pick the crop anyway.
Click to expand...









 What about all the unemployed Welsh and Scots that will need the extra money once the English money stps flowing their way.   And we will get proper potato's again, not the crappy EU ones covered in blight and mildew. Some gardners have kept the plants growing just for such a day. Why would anyone believe what you say seeing as you have been 100% wrong since the referendum


----------



## HenryBHough

C'mon, Tainted One, you're gonna love applying for a visa to go stock up on French wine.  If you can pass the background check.....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Hoorah !!

A tangiable outcome from the Brexit debacle.

500 extra civil servants and an extra £65m on the government payroll.

Brexit negotiations could cost taxpayer tens of millions of pounds, says report

What a fucking farce.


----------



## HenryBHough

Now, now, Tainted One.....you could seek French citizenship (but they DO, unlike Obamerica, run serious background checks)!

Or maybe relocate to Germany and become a cog in the gigantic ATM machine that will be paying for all the "poor" little countries in The EU....

Germany risks becoming ‘giant ATM machine’ following Brexit – UK trade minister


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hoorah !!
> 
> A tangiable outcome from the Brexit debacle.
> 
> 500 extra civil servants and an extra £65m on the government payroll.
> 
> Brexit negotiations could cost taxpayer tens of millions of pounds, says report
> 
> What a fucking farce.









Indeed as the grauniad is well know for its lying in support of neo marxism. Every other media outlet seems to be saying the opposite and the experts agree. I wonder if tainted would complain if all that lucre was going to Wales and none of it to England or Scotland ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nissan sets 'hard Brexit' compensation condition for new UK investment

Loving this.What a shock that companies who set up here for single market access are a bit miffed when they lose it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Spain wants UK to foot healthcare bill for British citizens
Fantastic. now we have the pleasure of picking up the hospital bills of 300k ex -pats living in Spain.
I am inclined to say fuck em. Why should my taxes pay for medical care for them when we have a healthcare system in the UK.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Spain wants UK to foot healthcare bill for British citizens
> Fantastic. now we have the pleasure of picking up the hospital bills of 300k ex -pats living in Spain.
> I am inclined to say fuck em. Why should my taxes pay for medical care for them when we have a healthcare system in the UK.








 Because that is what the EU rules say we must do, and the UK bills the EU nations for the health care it provides their ex pats. That was part of the remain manifesto wasnt it


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The collapse of the pound has caused this.
British shoppers told to expect price rises after steep fall in pound


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Petrol prices to rise 5p a litre – this is why and what you can do
Happy days. Fuel costs are the biggest cost in my business. At least I can console myself with the thought that we can kick all those darkies out.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> The collapse of the pound has caused this.
> British shoppers told to expect price rises after steep fall in pound








 And many of the remain crowd are the ones putting up the prices to increase their bank accounts, while blaming the pounds fall as the reason. So they get a double dip in the process as they sell more abroad as a result of the low pound.

 And the likes of tainted fall for the trick every time because they cant work out what is happening


----------



## xyz

By the way, I heard on the news, yesterday I think, that the pound went up a little bit because Theresa May decided to have a debate before triggering the dreaded article.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> The collapse of the pound has caused this.
> British shoppers told to expect price rises after steep fall in pound








 And many of the remain crowd are the ones putting up the prices to increase their bank accounts, while blaming the pounds fall as the reason. So they get a double dip in the process as they sell more abroad as a result of the low pound.

 And the likes of tainted fall for the trick every time because they cant work out what is happening


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The collapse of the pound has caused this.
> British shoppers told to expect price rises after steep fall in pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many of the remain crowd are the ones putting up the prices to increase their bank accounts, while blaming the pounds fall as the reason. So they get a double dip in the process as they sell more abroad as a result of the low pound.
> 
> And the likes of tainted fall for the trick every time because they cant work out what is happening
Click to expand...

Heres a simple lesson for you old feller.
If the fall in the pounds value means that goods bought overseas are more expensive.......................then prices will go up.
There isnt some marxist/capitalist boogy man sitting in his castle counting his money.
It really is that simple.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Spain wants UK to foot healthcare bill for British citizens
> Fantastic. now we have the pleasure of picking up the hospital bills of 300k ex -pats living in Spain.
> I am inclined to say fuck em. Why should my taxes pay for medical care for them when we have a healthcare system in the UK.









 Yet you are prepared to have your taxes pay the much higher NHS bills of foreign migrants in this country.How much was the translation bill for the NHS alone under labour last year of power.   But if this is the case then the ex pats should not be paying UK taxes should they, or did you forget that little fact. I pay 37% of my income in direct taxation compared to your 29%, and it would be much more if I moved to Spain to live as I would then also have Spanish taxes to pay. 

 By the way why should their taxes pay for you when you have your free prescriptions courtesy of these ex pat taxpayers giving you £1600 hand out every year


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Petrol prices to rise 5p a litre – this is why and what you can do
> Happy days. Fuel costs are the biggest cost in my business. At least I can console myself with the thought that we can kick all those darkies out.








You didnt complain when Labour opened the doors to uncontrolled fuel price increases by the oil companies. One of the many things that brought Labour to its knees and this increase has nothing to do with Brexit just the greed of the fat cats who own the oil plants. They would soon scream if the government nationalised the whole oil industry and produced petrol at a lower cost.

And your last comment shows that you are just your typical neo marxist RACIST SCUM


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The collapse of the pound has caused this.
> British shoppers told to expect price rises after steep fall in pound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And many of the remain crowd are the ones putting up the prices to increase their bank accounts, while blaming the pounds fall as the reason. So they get a double dip in the process as they sell more abroad as a result of the low pound.
> 
> And the likes of tainted fall for the trick every time because they cant work out what is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres a simple lesson for you old feller.
> If the fall in the pounds value means that goods bought overseas are more expensive.......................then prices will go up.
> There isnt some marxist/capitalist boogy man sitting in his castle counting his money.
> It really is that simple.
Click to expand...







 Get a 10 year old child to explain it for you tainted, if the pond falls in value then good sold abroad are cheaper. This means that British goods cost less than those produced in that country and will sell better. As we have been shown the remain crowd are the ones increasing prices of UK products that are not affected by Brexit, a good example is UNILEVER that has been told TESCO wont be selling it goods online because of unfair and possibly illegal price increases when the costs have actually dropped. We see a new remain company being outed for this just about every day, and many are now suffering falling sales as a result


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol prices to rise 5p a litre – this is why and what you can do
> Happy days. Fuel costs are the biggest cost in my business. At least I can console myself with the thought that we can kick all those darkies out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt complain when Labour opened the doors to uncontrolled fuel price increases by the oil companies. One of the many things that brought Labour to its knees and this increase has nothing to do with Brexit just the greed of the fat cats who own the oil plants. They would soon scream if the government nationalised the whole oil industry and produced petrol at a lower cost.
> 
> And your last comment shows that you are just your typical neo marxist RACIST SCUM
Click to expand...

You make me chuckle you simpleton. Because "labour" controls the oil price ? Really ? Explain how that works.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol prices to rise 5p a litre – this is why and what you can do
> Happy days. Fuel costs are the biggest cost in my business. At least I can console myself with the thought that we can kick all those darkies out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt complain when Labour opened the doors to uncontrolled fuel price increases by the oil companies. One of the many things that brought Labour to its knees and this increase has nothing to do with Brexit just the greed of the fat cats who own the oil plants. They would soon scream if the government nationalised the whole oil industry and produced petrol at a lower cost.
> 
> And your last comment shows that you are just your typical neo marxist RACIST SCUM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make me chuckle you simpleton. Because "labour" controls the oil price ? Really ? Explain how that works.
Click to expand...






very simple, but you being a neo marxist wont be able to understand how governmental price controls work. How the government can set a cap on what can be charged for goods and services and the suppliers have to stick to that price of face being fined. Now when labour had the chance to impose such price controls on the fuel industries they became cowards and gave in to threats so the consumers had to pay the inflated prices or do without heating.The Tories came to power and froze fuel duty giving the poorest people the much needed ability to stay warm and feed themselves


----------



## Tommy Tainant

British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50

There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50
> 
> There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
> The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
> It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.









 Hardly a great loss to the nation as a whole as we dont all buy fancy dress or costumes. If they are that greedy then I say goodbye to them and let them sink in Europe. Then they cant blame the British majority for their plight, and can only blame themselves. I wonder if the European workers will follow them and give up their welfare rights in the UK ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50
> 
> There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
> The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
> It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a great loss to the nation as a whole as we dont all buy fancy dress or costumes. If they are that greedy then I say goodbye to them and let them sink in Europe. Then they cant blame the British majority for their plight, and can only blame themselves. I wonder if the European workers will follow them and give up their welfare rights in the UK ?
Click to expand...

You are a fucking cretin.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50
> 
> There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
> The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
> It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a great loss to the nation as a whole as we dont all buy fancy dress or costumes. If they are that greedy then I say goodbye to them and let them sink in Europe. Then they cant blame the British majority for their plight, and can only blame themselves. I wonder if the European workers will follow them and give up their welfare rights in the UK ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a fucking cretin.
Click to expand...







Projecting again tainted........................................................


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50
> 
> There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
> The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
> It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a great loss to the nation as a whole as we dont all buy fancy dress or costumes. If they are that greedy then I say goodbye to them and let them sink in Europe. Then they cant blame the British majority for their plight, and can only blame themselves. I wonder if the European workers will follow them and give up their welfare rights in the UK ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a fucking cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again tainted........................................................
Click to expand...

Just stating a fact you sick fuck. 

You would see the whole country in the gutter just to kick out a few Pakis.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British company moves HQ to Europe after 122 years, says it ‘can’t afford to wait’ for Article 50
> 
> There they go, the first of many.You cant say that people were not warned that this would happen.
> The interesting thing about this company is that their long history gives them some perspective. They remember what trading in Europe was like before we joined the market.
> It was shit. Just like we are going to see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly a great loss to the nation as a whole as we dont all buy fancy dress or costumes. If they are that greedy then I say goodbye to them and let them sink in Europe. Then they cant blame the British majority for their plight, and can only blame themselves. I wonder if the European workers will follow them and give up their welfare rights in the UK ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a fucking cretin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again tainted........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just stating a fact you sick fuck.
> 
> You would see the whole country in the gutter just to kick out a few Pakis.
Click to expand...







 And you would see the crescent moon flying over Westminster just so you could see a few thousand dead bodies in the streets


----------



## Tommy Tainant

London banks to begin moving business overseas over Brexit

The good news just keeps flowing in.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Outrage as Nestlé warns the price of Kit Kats could rise
Kit kats to become a luxury.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

http://uk.businessinsider.com/vtb-brexit-london-hq-move-2016-10

Commie bastards.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Goldman Sachs could move 2000 London jobs in the event of hard Brexit

Another 2000 jobs to go here. Well paid jobs I imagine.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit fears lead large UK companies to plan lower investment

Investment cut by leading companies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Nissan demanding compensation for Brexit before it invests in Britain again
Nissan want compy if they are to invest. How does this make things better ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tory Cabinet at war over Brexit as colleagues turn on Chancellor Philip Hammond
Tory civil war between brexiteers and sensible adults.


----------



## Votto

Tommy Tainant said:


> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.



Freedom has a steep price.

I think the English realized they had fought 2 bloody world wars to keep their sovereignty from mainland Europe and were not about to surrender it without a shot fired.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Votto said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has a steep price.
> 
> I think the English realized they had fought 2 bloody world wars to keep their sovereignty from mainland Europe and were not about to surrender it without a shot fired.
Click to expand...

No freedom when you are living in poverty or unemployed. Membership of the EU was seen as a bulwark to war in western Europe by those who fought in the wars. They are mostly gone now.


----------



## Votto

Tommy Tainant said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has a steep price.
> 
> I think the English realized they had fought 2 bloody world wars to keep their sovereignty from mainland Europe and were not about to surrender it without a shot fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom when you are living in poverty or unemployed. Membership of the EU was seen as a bulwark to war in western Europe by those who fought in the wars. They are mostly gone now.
Click to expand...


In the US, many think that the Boston Tea Party was over paying higher taxes.  Nothing could be further from the truth.  Actually, the British corporation East Indies Co. reduced tea prices so that it was cheaper.  The rub was that they cornered the market.

When the US declared their independence, the task was daunting.  No longer could they rely on the British for protection and economic support, but they preferred the hardship to dependence on their oppressors.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> London banks to begin moving business overseas over Brexit
> 
> The good news just keeps flowing in.


 


Tommy Tainant said:


> London banks to begin moving business overseas over Brexit
> 
> The good news just keeps flowing in.








 Yes it does as this was in the link you provided



He warned that in European capitals and among British Eurosceptics "the rhetoric is hardening" and politics could trump the economic advantages of allowing the present system to remain relatively untouched.

"The problem comes - as seems increasingly likely, judging by the rhetoric - when national governments try to use the EU exit negotiations to build walls across the Channel to split Europe's integrated financial market in two, in order to force jobs from London.

"From a European perspective, this would be cutting off its nose to spite its face.

"It might lead to a few jobs moving to Paris or Frankfurt but it will make it more expensive for companies in France and Germany to raise money for investment, slowing the wider economy."


 So it is just another of your scaremongering tales that is based on LIES


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Outrage as Nestlé warns the price of Kit Kats could rise
> Kit kats to become a luxury.








 Then we will just produce our own seeing as it is a Swiss company. Should be interesting to see how they cope when the supermarkets do a Unilever on them.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/vtb-brexit-london-hq-move-2016-10
> 
> Commie bastards.









 GOOD


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nissan demanding compensation for Brexit before it invests in Britain again
> Nissan want compy if they are to invest. How does this make things better ?








 And then they announce the new nissan Qashquai was to be built in Sunderland.   You cant make these things up all the time and not get bitten.
 By the way it was the EU that Nissan wants to foot the bill or they pull out of Europe and look elsewhere, just like Canada is doing


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has a steep price.
> 
> I think the English realized they had fought 2 bloody world wars to keep their sovereignty from mainland Europe and were not about to surrender it without a shot fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No freedom when you are living in poverty or unemployed. Membership of the EU was seen as a bulwark to war in western Europe by those who fought in the wars. They are mostly gone now.
Click to expand...








 Watch the EU splinter and collapse over the next year. We already faced poverty, starvation and unemployment when the EU forced us to take in unemployable Europeans.

 By the way Lush make crap soap that is full of carcinogens and should be shut down


----------



## HenryBHough

So, Tainted Tommy, won't you be selling off your home before real estate prices crash?  Moving where, Brussels?  When's the moving sale - though how much of value a caravan home might contain does raise question as to whether a drive to attend might be worth the candle.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Thousands of jobs at risk after Vauxhall's owner lost $400m on Brexit

GM set to pull the plug. Vauxhall supports a large part of the North West economy. more great news from the Paki bashers who brought us brexit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan demanding compensation for Brexit before it invests in Britain again
> Nissan want compy if they are to invest. How does this make things better ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then they announce the new nissan Qashquai was to be built in Sunderland.   You cant make these things up all the time and not get bitten.
> By the way it was the EU that Nissan wants to foot the bill or they pull out of Europe and look elsewhere, just like Canada is doing
Click to expand...

Nissan due to make decision on whether to abandon Sunderland after Brexit

More lies from a lying fuckwit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

A $17bn investment bank pulled every penny out of Britain before Brexit vote

*“It’s very possible that Britain will never reach Brexit because I think down the road it will be obvious that the deal they will get will be really, really bad for the economy.”*

Let us pray for the return of common sense.


----------



## HenryBHough

Air tickets to Brussels are growing more costly by the day, Oh Tainted One.  Best buy soon lest you be priced out!


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> A $17bn investment bank pulled every penny out of Britain before Brexit vote
> 
> *“It’s very possible that Britain will never reach Brexit because I think down the road it will be obvious that the deal they will get will be really, really bad for the economy.”*
> 
> Let us pray for the return of common sense.







 Well we see any of that from Project Fear will we, up to now they have been proven to be 100% wrong


----------



## fanger

bunter wont like it, no more pies


----------



## Tommy Tainant

After Marmite crisis, now price of MILK rockets

Now its milk.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> After Marmite crisis, now price of MILK rockets
> 
> Now its milk.









 And milk has been kept artificially low for how long, meaning that our dairy herds were swindling because the farmers could no longer afford them. I wonder when project fear will increase the price of heating for the elderly, they have already increased the price of their food. Showing that it is just GREED driving the remainer's tricks and we would be better of without them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Marmite crisis, now price of MILK rockets
> 
> Now its milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And milk has been kept artificially low for how long, meaning that our dairy herds were swindling because the farmers could no longer afford them. I wonder when project fear will increase the price of heating for the elderly, they have already increased the price of their food. Showing that it is just GREED driving the remainer's tricks and we would be better of without them.
Click to expand...

Do you understand how stuff works mate ? The prices are going up because our currency has collapsed and now buys less.
Tell me more about those "swindling cows" though, they sound amazing.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Marmite crisis, now price of MILK rockets
> 
> Now its milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And milk has been kept artificially low for how long, meaning that our dairy herds were swindling because the farmers could no longer afford them. I wonder when project fear will increase the price of heating for the elderly, they have already increased the price of their food. Showing that it is just GREED driving the remainer's tricks and we would be better of without them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you understand how stuff works mate ? The prices are going up because our currency has collapsed and now buys less.
> Tell me more about those "swindling cows" though, they sound amazing.
Click to expand...







 Yes I do, it seems that I understand better than you. So we buy less of nothing which means the price of nothing goes up accordingly. in Europe our goods cost less so we sell more and as a result we get more money for nothing. Seeing as we were in trade defecit with Europe to begin with how has the drop in the £ adversly affected those in the UK who have seen through the LIES of Project Fear, ran by fat cat bosses out to put up prices to become the next swindler like Green to sell out and then run for cover. He is now facing his comeuppance in the form of having his knighthood removed and being forced to redress the balance of the BHS pension scheme.

 It is the likes of Unilever that are the swindlers, and the government should introduce a fraud tax to teach these scum a lesson.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Prices are going up because of Brexit - the Government's response is cutting struggling families' income even more
prices up = fuck the poor


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Prices are going up because of Brexit - the Government's response is cutting struggling families' income even more
> prices up = fuck the poor








 As the evidence of Unliver shows the prices are going up because the fat cat bosses have a ready excuse that the morons will accept. It is cos we are leaving Europe and as a result my salary will go down, so I am putting up prices to cover my £1 million  a year pay rise. The supermarkets had the right idea, stop selling the goods and watch Unilevers board go Librarian on its members and ask why?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

And the beat goes on.

Brexit blamed as Hewden teeters on brink


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> And the beat goes on.
> 
> Brexit blamed as Hewden teeters on brink









 Once again blame Brexit for fat cats wanting ever bigger slices of pie. Now if the vote had went the other way and the fat cats used that as the excuse to put up prices you would be dropping on them like a ton of bricks.

Try looking at the truth for once, the pension scheme is going under because of the EU demands of high taxes and low expenditure to stanilise the Euro that is a failure and should be scrapped


----------



## Tommy Tainant

We are fucked.
Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
Its official now.
The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.


----------



## HenryBHough

Looks like Brussels didn't want Tainted Tommy!

Didja have to walk home?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> We are fucked.
> Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
> Its official now.
> The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.









 The rag owned by project fear has spoken so it must be true.   So desperate now that they are having to send out their doom and gloom via the failed rag that has lost 90% of its readers due to its outright lies.     Dont you have an old copy of the star that you can use, try the one with the picture of elvis flipping burgers on the moon................................


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucked.
> Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
> Its official now.
> The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag owned by project fear has spoken so it must be true.   So desperate now that they are having to send out their doom and gloom via the failed rag that has lost 90% of its readers due to its outright lies.     Dont you have an old copy of the star that you can use, try the one with the picture of elvis flipping burgers on the moon................................
Click to expand...

Come back when you are ready to cope with reality.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucked.
> Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
> Its official now.
> The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag owned by project fear has spoken so it must be true.   So desperate now that they are having to send out their doom and gloom via the failed rag that has lost 90% of its readers due to its outright lies.     Dont you have an old copy of the star that you can use, try the one with the picture of elvis flipping burgers on the moon................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back when you are ready to cope with reality.
Click to expand...






 I am coping with reality, it is you and project fear that refuses to do so. 

 THE PEOPLE SPOKE IN JUNE AND SAID WE WANT OUT OF THE EU. BECAUSE YOU COULD NOT BE BOTHERED TO VOTE YOU LOST AND THE RESULT STANDS   THAT IS THE REALITY


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucked.
> Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
> Its official now.
> The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag owned by project fear has spoken so it must be true.   So desperate now that they are having to send out their doom and gloom via the failed rag that has lost 90% of its readers due to its outright lies.     Dont you have an old copy of the star that you can use, try the one with the picture of elvis flipping burgers on the moon................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back when you are ready to cope with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am coping with reality, it is you and project fear that refuses to do so.
> 
> THE PEOPLE SPOKE IN JUNE AND SAID WE WANT OUT OF THE EU. BECAUSE YOU COULD NOT BE BOTHERED TO VOTE YOU LOST AND THE RESULT STANDS   THAT IS THE REALITY
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are fucked.
> Hammond warned against Brexit and no one listened. Now it's payback
> Its official now.
> The lame duck of Europe. Just as we were before we joined up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rag owned by project fear has spoken so it must be true.   So desperate now that they are having to send out their doom and gloom via the failed rag that has lost 90% of its readers due to its outright lies.     Dont you have an old copy of the star that you can use, try the one with the picture of elvis flipping burgers on the moon................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come back when you are ready to cope with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am coping with reality, it is you and project fear that refuses to do so.
> 
> THE PEOPLE SPOKE IN JUNE AND SAID WE WANT OUT OF THE EU. BECAUSE YOU COULD NOT BE BOTHERED TO VOTE YOU LOST AND THE RESULT STANDS   THAT IS THE REALITY
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





Do you have a problem with that, or do you want all that money for the whining Celts from Wales and Scotland ?  Just think how much it would cost you to become an EU member, can you afford the tax increases


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> British cosmetics group LUSH seeks salvation in Europe after Brexit vote
> 
> *
> Uncertainty caused by Britain's vote to leave the EU is making LUSH, an English-based retailer of handmade cosmetics, look to continental Europe to protect its production, sales and multinational workforce.
> 
> Based on the south coast - an area that opted strongly in favour of Brexit in last month's referendum - LUSH says a volatile pound since then has created "a living nightmare". Now the firm is giving European staff the opportunity to move to a new factory in the German city of Duesseldorf.
> *
> Lush make really nice soap. Germany will get the benefit of their success it seems.



And Farage looks like he's jumping ship too.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit fears grow in UK aviation industry

It doesnt affect my every day life but when I fly I appreciate a choice of airlines and destinations.

Maybe there is a plan for all of this......................


----------

